# Colt Model 4610



## dcowles (Jul 26, 2015)

I just bought a Colt 4610, which is a 9mm Commander size. I was under the impression the grip on this gun was shorter than government size. They appear to be the same. Anyone have definite for me? Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Commander sized guns have a full length grip.

It's the "Officers" or CCO sized guns that have the shorter grip.


----------



## shationd (Jan 6, 2016)

Those are cool. I am thinking about getting one.


----------

